

Should I get a Raspberry Pi or an UDOO? - kirillzubovsky
http://www.hackthings.com/should-i-get-a-raspberry-pi-or-an-udoo/

======
jasonlaramburu
Raspberry Pi is a much more proven platform for serious hardware developers

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Are you saying proven because it is built better or proven because it's been
around for longer and has more documentation ...etc?

I find UDOO (ideally) as a great platform to start, given that it seems to
come with a lot more connections to hardware. However, the lack of any
documentation makes it a bit hard to start.

Although, they do have a skematic for the tech, so technically I should be
able to figure it out ... if only I had a spare day or two to spend on it :(

~~~
jasonlaramburu
I would say mostly the latter (been around longer, more docs, etc). Power
consumption on RP kind of sucks though

